# My First "made In Russia"



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally decided to buy this watch! It's on the way. What do you think?










pjh


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

]I think that you can't go wrong with a Poljot!

It's a much nicer first Russian than mine was....

Nice one.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice - Built like tanks the Poljots but much nicer to look at 

Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be happy with that one, looks very nice! :yes:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Great choice,i am sure you will enjoy wearing it.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Very nice indeed. Well done. :thumbsup:


Nice catch mate , ive got a soft spot for Pojot .Ive had several and moved the lot ,not sure why  Like a vintage one something large old military if possible as a daily beater.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Looks like you have scored a good one there. Well done.

I have a bunch of Russians and another on the way.

Really like them.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi that looks nice I,m a poljot fan and have got sereral


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Must check my spelling


----------

